# 5:59:59 - The countdown begins...



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Will we make a move? I bet we won't... any other really hot rumors out there?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

David Shoester (sp) reports the Bulls are not likely to make a move


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

I doubt anything will happen. I thought we would make a deal with Orlando but now it seems unlikely. Seriously, I think we should make a deal with either the Clippers or Cavs to get a true defensive 3 or 2.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Given that everyone played last night, I'd say that is the sole reason. You usually don't put someone on the floor if you are going to move them... but who knows what has happened since last night.

5:30:59...


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

It certainly looks doubtful now but I hope that some how the Eddie Jones deal gets done.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'd pass on eddie jones. Too much contract for what he would give you.

What about something like this not-so-blockbuster of a trade:

Jamal Crawford to Denver for Rodney White? (or Crawford to atlanta for DeMarr Johnson?)

I believe it works under the cap. Jamal gets moved to a better situation for him (more PT) and we'd get a 2/3 wing player with some decent upside. In essence we're moving one young player for another, but it would resolve the PG issue once and for all, free time for Mason to get a little burn and give the Bulls the option of evaluating White to see if he can become an effective player for us. I don't know a whole lot about Rodney White, but the few times I've seen him with the Nuggents, he's looked decent.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I'd pass on eddie jones. Too much contract for what he would give you.
> 
> What about something like this not-so-blockbuster of a trade:
> ...


Don't we have a 2/3 with upside??


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> What about something like this not-so-blockbuster of a trade:
> 
> Jamal Crawford to Denver for Rodney White? (or Crawford to atlanta for DeMarr Johnson?)
> ...


Im really dont know a lot about White but a quick glance at his stats dont really seem that good. Why cant he play more than 20 minutes on the Nuggets? Where would he get development minutes on a team with Hassell, Hoiberg, Robinson, and Rose needing minutes? Also I dont think I would trade anything for DeMarr Johnson after his accident earlier this year. Does anyone know what his long term prognosis for recovery is? My opinion is that our roster needs to be aged just like wine because all we have now is a bunch of sour grapes :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:. I just crack myself up.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not a big Rodney White fan, but at this point I don't think Crawford for White would be a bad move.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*The Wizards, not surprisingly, rebuffed Scott Layden's fantasy proposal of Spree and Othella Harrington for Jerry Stackhouse, Christian Laettner and Kwame Brown.*

I would be insulted... I think the game has truly passed Layden by. Amazing he'd even have the sack to ask for that.

2:55:59...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't we have a 2/3 with upside??


Are you referring to Eddie Robinson? He's had two years to show his upside and all we really know about the guy is he's got an awesome collection of Crosby-esque sweaters, incredible hops, below average shot, mediocre handle and he's what, almost 27 years old? He don't have much upside left!


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> *The Wizards, not surprisingly, rebuffed Scott Layden's fantasy proposal of Spree and Othella Harrington for Jerry Stackhouse, Christian Laettner and Kwame Brown.*
> 
> I would be insulted... I think the game has truly passed Layden by. Amazing he'd even have the sack to ask for that.
> ...


I dont even think I would trade Stackhouse for Spree and Harrington straight up. And we thought our GM was crazy.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*< 3:00*

What time of the day did the trade happen last year?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> *The Wizards, not surprisingly, rebuffed Scott Layden's fantasy proposal of Spree and Othella Harrington for Jerry Stackhouse, Christian Laettner and Kwame Brown.*
> 
> I would be insulted... I think the game has truly passed Layden by. Amazing he'd even have the sack to ask for that.
> ...



OMG! Where did you hear about that? That has to be the worst trade I've ever heard of being offered by an NBA gm!

And I thought the guys in my fantasy leagues offered bad trades. That is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure which proposal is more ludicrous...that one or the one for Gary Payton (Ward and Thomas)...

Layden is a desperate man.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

All i know is Krause better pull something out by the deadline. This team has to be improved. Williams need PG by himself and Rose needs more of a scoring threat alongside him. Do something if not Jones someone similiar with a smaller contract, who i dont have a clue but please someone


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree with the theory that we should only make a move if it would be a significant long term benefit for the team. Trying to salvage the second half of this season is pointless. We've dug too deep a hole to entertain any hopes for '03. 

So unless a trade would make us significantly stronger than potential moves over the summer, I'm fine with staying pat for now. 

The only problem with staying pat is that the only thing worth talking about from now until June will be speculation as to how many ping pong balls we'll get in the Lebronathon and what we should do with the pick on draft day, in 126 days.


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> So unless a trade would make us significantly stronger than potential moves over the summer, I'm fine with staying pat for now.


What type of trades would make us better over the summer as opposed to this trade that would make us better NOW?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

On the trade board they're saying Ray Allen to Houston for some garbage (Cato and Mo Taylor) and Cat Mobley.

Surely we could make a better offer than that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> *The Wizards, not surprisingly, rebuffed Scott Layden's fantasy proposal of Spree and Othella Harrington for Jerry Stackhouse, Christian Laettner and Kwame Brown.*
> 
> I would be insulted... I think the game has truly passed Layden by. Amazing he'd even have the sack to ask for that.
> ...


Your kidding me! OMG.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> On the trade board they're saying Ray Allen to Houston for some garbage (Cato and Mo Taylor) and Cat Mobley.
> 
> Surely we could make a better offer than that.


Tell us who would we deal?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, I would think the Bucks would take Fizer, Crawford, and ERob before they'd take Cato, Taylor, and Mobley.

Mobley is the best of all six, but he also is a short SG and a shoot-first guy. Wouldn't the Bucks be better off just giving that spot to Michael Redd?

Crawford and ERob would provide something they need, however... a young potential starter at the point to groom behind Cassell and a high energy guy to spell Redd and Tim Thomas both.

Fizer is straight up better than Taylor

Cato is a true center, so he'd be nice I guess, but the most important thing is to look at these guys' contracts. Taylor and Cato are both overpaid and have pretty long-term deals. Allen is too talented to give up for less talent AND bad contracts back.

At least with the bulls they'd be getting younger guys without awful contracts.


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

Ray Allen would probably be a better case scenario than the Jones trade only because Allen is younger. Assuming this would be done in the offseason I think we could pry the Bucs first round pick in the deal as well.


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

I ran a trade on that other site and i came up with Fizer, Erob, Crawford, and Bags for Allen and it was accepted. This is assuming that this trade was done during the offseason. Who would pull the trigger on that deal?

If they wanted to pull a deadline block buster we could package Erob, Crawford, Blunt, Hoiberg, and Brunson for Allen, Gadzuric, and Ollie. This would give them some cap relief as well and us an ending contract in Ollie. I would do this deal as well. What does everyone think?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=3162

Chad Ford is discussing trade possibilities live right now...

1:10:59...


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

Bulls stuff from the chat:

John (Washington, D.C): What are the main barriers to Crumbs making a move in Chicago? Eddie Jones would appear to make good sense both as a veteran 2 as well as by moving some redundant assets (Crawford). It's very difficult to grasp where he's going with this rebuilding. 

Chad Ford: (1:41 PM ET ) No one other than Krause knows what he's doing in Chicago. I think he's basically operating out of fear right now. He's afraid that if they move a guy like Jamal Crawford and he becomes a star somewhere else, the press will never let him forget it. The problem is that sometimes having lots of talent can be disruptive. It's definitely tough on a young team who isn't winning anyway. There's lots of room to second guess. I think the Bulls should've moved Crawford, but obviously Krause disagrees. 



Mark (Miami Beach): Will the Heat please make a deal? We need to get rid of grant and jones. By the time our youngsters develop, grant & Jones will be over the hill). Any chance of a last minute trade? 

Chad Ford: (1:09 PM ET ) I think they're the team most likely to make a trade by today. I've heard that the Eddie Jones to Chicago talk is dead. The Jones to the T-Wolves talk is on life support. Pat Riley would love the cap space but can't imagine how bad his team would be without Eddie Jones next season. As far as the Grant to Dallas rumors, I'm hearing that it's on the back burner as well. It's going to be a long four years in Miami. 


And this is how Ford wraped up the chat:


gary(philly): any trades gonna actually happen before the deadline 

Chad Ford: (2:06 PM ET ) Right now, it isn't looking good Gary. But be patient. A lot of times, we don't hear about the trades until after the deadline passes. We're still about an hour away. Give it another hour or so after the deadline before giving up. Sometimes it just takes the league a while to approve stuff. 

Chad Ford: (2:08 PM ET ) I wish I could be of more help. It's kind of sad. I know many teams have been working night and day for over a week trying to put something together. It's amazing that after all that work, they can't get anything done. Of course, stay tuned to ESPN.com for the next few hours. We're doing our best to get you any breaking information as fast as we can. 

Thanks for coming today everyone. And for you Insider subscribers out there, stick around, we'll start hitting the NBA draft hard next week. 



Thats all that was said. It doesn't look too good for a trade. I guess nothing is gonna happen so let the in fighting continue for our Baby Bulls.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Mark (Miami Beach): Will the Heat please make a deal? We need to get rid of grant and jones. By the time our youngsters develop, grant & Jones will be over the hill). Any chance of a last minute trade? 

Chad Ford: (1:09 PM ET ) I think they're the team most likely to make a trade by today. I've heard that the Eddie Jones to Chicago talk is dead. 


John (Washington, D.C): What are the main barriers to Crumbs making a move in Chicago? Eddie Jones would appear to make good sense both as a veteran 2 as well as by moving some redundant assets (Crawford). It's very difficult to grasp where he's going with this rebuilding. 

Chad Ford: (1:41 PM ET ) No one other than Krause knows what he's doing in Chicago. I think he's basically operating out of fear right now. He's afraid that if they move a guy like Jamal Crawford and he becomes a star somewhere else, the press will never let him forget it. The problem is that sometimes having lots of talent can be disruptive. It's definitely tough on a young team who isn't winning anyway. There's lots of room to second guess. I think the Bulls should've moved Crawford, but obviously Krause disagrees. 




God i am so sick of Krause, he is afraid if he trades JC he will be a star well guess what Jones already is one!! What a friggin idiot!! Since when does he care what press thinks about him. This is just too disburbing


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Pretty worthless chat with Ford, as most of his stuff is... I tried to get several questions in to no avail.

Oh well... 0:43:59...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I have more fear of a meteor strike than I do of Crawford suddenly turning into Ricky Davis.

Hypothetically speaking though, is the goal to keep him so he becomes Ricky Davis here, or to prevent Krause from being shown up when he becomes Ricky Davis somewhere else.

If it's obvious that he's not going to blossom here in this environment, then give him a chance somewhere else. The idea that Krause would just keep the guy, even though he won't do any good in this environment, to prevent him from doing well in another environment (granting the heroic assumption that he would, in fact, do well) is pretty lame.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't buy it. Ford, and most others around the NBA, will continue to believe what they want about Krause... and I guess I'll continue to believe what I want. I believe that Krause knows he needs to trade Jamal, but that he wants a good trade -- he's not going to be pressured into jumping at whatever offer is made just because the deadline is today. If he doesn't get the right offer until this summer, then so be it. Krause certainly isn't one to be bullied or to act impulsively.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> If it's obvious that he's not going to blossom here in this environment, then give him a chance somewhere else.


I think it's far from "obvious", and I applaud Krause for not panicking and giving Crawford away as some here would have him do (not that the rumored trade with Miami would have necessarily been giving him away). Crawford is still very young and has a very immature body physically. I see no reason why he can't bulk up and naturally fill out some and play some 2 guard (in addition to 1) for the Bulls in the future.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Nater i dont think that is it i think Krause just does not have the balls to acquire a player the caliber of Eddie Jones because he is afraid of failure so he would rather just keep stockpiling lotto picks so at least he can use the excuse that the team is too young to win, it is really a shame to have such a coward for a GM


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We do not need to deal. What does Eddie Jones*

bring to the table? A short term solution? We are trying to be contenders not get knocked out in the first round of the playoffs.:sigh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0220/1511804.html

Weak... Shammond Williams for Mark Blount and Mark Bryant.

0:12:59...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0220/1511804.html
> 
> Weak... Shammond Williams for Mark Blount and Mark Bryant.
> ...


That is so weak.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> i think Krause just does not have the balls to acquire a player the caliber of Eddie Jones because he is afraid of failure so he would rather just keep stockpiling lotto picks so at least he can use the excuse that the team is too young to win


How does the Rose trade fit into that theory?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0220/1511804.html
> 
> Weak... Shammond Williams for Mark Blount and Mark Bryant.
> ...


Former Bull draft pick and former Bulls player. Eh. Its a start.




VD


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

No disrespect dafuture but i have heard your arguement so much til it makes me sick, we want to be contenders not just average get knocked out of first round. Well you know what how can you be contenders if you are in lottery every year? You dont just go from 25 wins to 60 in one year. You have to crawl before you walk. Get in playoffs first maybe even lose early a couple times, learn what it takes to win in playoffs and eventually turn that into a contender. But this cycle of adding tope 5 picks has to stop before we can even be close to a first round loser.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks like this deadline was a dud...

0:01:59...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Thats great we can be the Wizards, or the*

Hornets or maybe the Bucks or Celtics all mediocre teams with no chance of ever winning an NBA championship. Or lets jsut get all the aged stars with long contracts so that way in a few years we can be like the knicks.



Some of you are just trade junkies, throw some crap on the wall and hope it sticks. Sometimes its best to stay with what you got.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Officially, a dud unless some trades come through after the deadline.

Relax Bullies... there's always the draft. =)


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think the idea that Krause "needs" to trade Jamal, or anyone for that matter, is a fallacy. Sure, JWill might not be elated about having to share time with Crawford and vice versa, but they are young, they will adjust. There are indications that the Bulls want to bulk Jamal up over the summer and play him along side JWill next season. Which sounds like a pretty smart move. Once Jamal gets strong enough that he can finish at the rim and get through screens I think he will be VERY good. Krause is smart, he won't make a deal just to be dealing, if he deals Jamal it will be for the right deal to make the team better.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

And at 2:59PM EST, this was officially the most boring trade deadline ever. Bulls did the right thing though, wait til Draft Night to make any crazy trades.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bring onnnnnn labron!!!!!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> No disrespect dafuture but i have heard your arguement so much til it makes me sick, we want to be contenders not just average get knocked out of first round. Well you know what how can you be contenders if you are in lottery every year? You dont just go from 25 wins to 60 in one year. You have to crawl before you walk. Get in playoffs first maybe even lose early a couple times, learn what it takes to win in playoffs and eventually turn that into a contender. But this cycle of adding tope 5 picks has to stop before we can even be close to a first round loser.


After being a dominant team for a decade and not adding any lottery picks the Bulls HAVE to reload, and that takes more than a couple of years....be patient.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Here we go...


How many of these will we get?










And whatawe do with our pick?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nobody mentioned this trade:

The first trade Wednesday was Orlando dealing Mike Miller and Ryan Humphrey to Memphis for No. 4 draft pick Drew Gooden and Gordon Giricek. …


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Nobody mentioned this trade:
> 
> The first trade Wednesday was Orlando dealing Mike Miller and Ryan Humphrey to Memphis for No. 4 draft pick Drew Gooden and Gordon Giricek. …


Yes we did. Its on a thread of its own. Right before tip off last night


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I see no reason to believe that we won't finish the season ranked about where we are now... which is what, 4th or 5th from the bottom? So I'm estimating that will give us about a 10% chance at LeBron.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Nobody mentioned this trade:
> 
> The first trade Wednesday was Orlando dealing Mike Miller and Ryan Humphrey to Memphis for No. 4 draft pick Drew Gooden and Gordon Giricek. …


Since it happened yesterday and had its own thread, I decided not to bring it back up.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, what's the deal with that Pacer87 dude? 

He was _guaranteeing_ a move by Miami today.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Remember, Houston had 27 wins and got the #1 pick. Year before lastm LAC got 31 wins and got the #2 pick. 

Now, lets talk about wing players!! Either through the draft or MLE FA.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

At 3:01pm today, Jamal Crawford officially becomes a shooting guard. That is, until the summer offseason of course


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> I see no reason to believe that we won't finish the season ranked about where we are now... which is what, 4th or 5th from the bottom? So I'm estimating that will give us about a 10% chance at LeBron.


The Bulls actually have the 7th worst record in the league right now. And who knows, NJ won Kenyon with a 4%chance!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Remember, Houston had 27 wins and got the #1 pick. Year before lastm LAC got 31 wins and got the #2 pick.
> 
> Now, lets talk about wing players!! Either through the draft or MLE FA.


I like Darius Rice out of Miami a lot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> At 3:01pm today, Jamal Crawford officially becomes a shooting guard. That is, until the summer offseason of course


A SG that has made 4 of his last 40 shots.  
We need to play mason.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> ....be patient.



A strategy that's woked well for Cubs fans for decades...













I said I agreed that we should stand pat rather than make a trade for the heck of it and I still agree with that, but I can't help be disappointed, just because its gonna be a pretty lame second half if its anything like the first half was...


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Well i am glad you all are happy i am sure am not. Great we did not make a trade so we get the privilege of adding yet another lottery pick. How many will that make on this team now? Oh heck i already lost count. Oh but we are going to put JC at SG, yeah that will work. Jay,Jamal,Jalen at the 1,2. and 3 that will be just great on defense. Oh and Ace it has been more than a couple years we should at least be an 8 seed by now, oh wait we would rather just skip from a lottery team straight to NBA championship, yeah dont hold your breath on that one. Guys maybe these young players like JC and Erob will prove me wrong being a long time Bulls fan i sure hope so but i just dont like our mix of 2 vets and 6 or 7 young kids i dont see it. You need the mix of vets and young kids but oh well it will be worth it to be NBA Champs in what 2025?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> bring onnnnnn labron!!!!!



Whose he? 

I heard of this LeBron kid...............he's supposed to be good. Maybe we can have him instead?  


I am glad the trade deadling passed W/O the Bulls being involved. Last thing we needed was for Krause to panic and overpay. I guess its a good thing he has ice in his veins.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> A strategy that's woked well for Cubs fans for decades...


yeah but the Cubs never had a dominant team. They've never been forced to "reload" because they won so much and didn't add any significant talent. I guarantee if Shaq & Kobe retired tomorrow the Lakers wouldn't win another title for probably at least 10 years.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uhoh:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Well i am glad you all are happy i am sure am not. Great we did not make a trade so we get the privilege of adding yet another lottery pick. How many will that make on this team now? Oh heck i already lost count. Oh but we are going to put JC at SG, yeah that will work. Jay,Jamal,Jalen at the 1,2. and 3 that will be just great on defense. Oh and Ace it has been more than a couple years we should at least be an 8 seed by now, oh wait we would rather just skip from a lottery team straight to NBA championship, yeah dont hold your breath on that one. Guys maybe these young players like JC and Erob will prove me wrong being a long time Bulls fan i sure hope so but i just dont like our mix of 2 vets and 6 or 7 young kids i dont see it. You need the mix of vets and young kids but oh well it will be worth it to be NBA Champs in what 2025?


well I'm sorry your dissappointed, but patience really is the key here. You didn't expect the Bulls to add a couple of lottery picks after the dynasty broke up and be right back in contention did you? I hope not as that would be pretty naive. As far as I am concerned, 5 years and we definitley should make the playoffs next season...thats fine with me.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> :uhoh:


If only you were perfect................






Like Me!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Two ways to look at this. 

1. No deal was made. That means this team gets to play together for a while. And fizer comes back next year. Before he was hurt we were playing .500 ball. Add a player in the draft, or make a trade or sign a good MLE Fa and this team could be right there knocking at the playoff door

2. A deal might have been made and they are working out all the specifics.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Two ways to look at this.
> 
> 1. No deal was made. That means this team gets to play together for a while. And fizer comes back next year. Before he was hurt we were playing .500 ball. Add a player in the draft, or make a trade or sign a good MLE Fa and this team could be right there knocking at the playoff door
> ...


If there is no trading, why not start Curry?

He had 10 points and 9 rebounds in 24 minutes? You can't get much better in limited PT. 

Chandler had yet another good game. 5 in a row! Is it safe to say he's turned the corner?

I want to see Curry/Chandler start together and see what we've got. Chandler's rebounding has been impressive as of late. Curry has shown improvement in rebounding. With smart subsitutions, we wouldn't need to give Blount too many minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> If there is no trading, why not start Curry?
> ...


Not only that but why not play mason? Why not play Crawford at SG a little. Lets try some things! Marshall seems to be hurt. Let him rest some.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Just for the record, a trade could have been made and not be announced until tomorrow, thats pretty common.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Not only that but why not play mason? Why not play Crawford at SG a little. Lets try some things! Marshall seems to be hurt. Let him rest some.


I agree. Mason Jr was a good pickup in Rd 2. Has he played at all? Lets see if he can play D, shoot, etc. He could make Crawford expendable, ie making him available in a trade for a wing.

Eddie Jones.


Id rather have Battier. But thats my opinion.


----------



## MyBallsStillHurt (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Just for the record, a trade could have been made and not be announced until tomorrow, thats pretty common.


No it couldn't -- if a trade was made, at the most, it would be announced within two hours. However, it's most likely it would be announced within one hour of the deadline -- 

Fact is, the Bulls stood still. :upset:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ESPN Radio (AM 1000 here in Chicago) just announced the Bulls made no trade. They didn't announce any other trades either but every year, there are some trades that aren't announced for an hour or two after the deadline. If there ends up being no trades today by any team, I will actually be pretty disappointed. No fun!


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

The trading deadling is the time for two types of teams to make trades:

1. Teams who think they have a legit shot at making noise in the playoffs, and are looking to bolster their roster by swapping youth/draft picks for veteran talent.

2. Teams that are old and going nowhere fast and are looking to unload their veteran talent for youth and/or draft picks.

The Bulls fall into neither of these groups. Thus, in my opinion, they did the right thing by standing pat-- unless some team had bowled them over with an offer they couldn't refuse. Anything they could have done before the deadline they will still be able to do after the season.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree. Its just that since nothing did happen, all we have to look forward to for the rest of the season is the same old, same old.:sour:


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Someone made the point that any deal that was available before deadline will also be there after season. Well am i crazy and is it better to do it now, build a little chemistry in the last couple months, spend summer together as a unit and be ready to role come start of next season. That way you dont have the adapting to new players and new roles at beginning of season. They will already be a cohesive unit. Bottomline is we have to hear this bickering about Williams/Crawford more which i am not ready for not to mention Mason coming; guys this isnt going to be a pretty end to the season


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, it really hasn't been that long removed from a championship. 99 doesn't even count because our team was just a bunch of guys who wanted to play basketball. 00 we had Brand at least, and we thought of the promise. 01 we shipped Brand far, far away for a bucket of potential. 02 we sent Artest and shoots a lot Mercer away for Rose so we had a legitimate veteran on the team. 03 we added hopefully the PG of the future, and have seen our 6th man of the future cement himself into place.

In '03 we've been shown some promise too: Chandler is starting to shape out, Curry has improved. Our PG situation is still kinda iffy, but JWill has shown some flashes. Our 2/3 situation is cloudy for the future, but ok for now with Rose and E-Rob. We have a legit 6th man coming back next year.

This team, unchanged, would make it to the playoffs next year. And that's without playing kill your salary situation with Eddie Jones. Plus, the best bargains happen draft night. That's when we pry Darius Miles from Cleveland for Jamal Crawford


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pacer87, the guy who knows the guy who has the inside scoop on The Heat, is still insisting on the Heat board that something went down that hasn't been announced yet.

So it _is possible_, if by now maybe improbable, that The Bulls didn't stand pat after all...

We'll see...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Yea - he said there were still 3 more trades to be announced.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

who is this pacers87? How does he have this inside info? he work for the heat or something?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

No, he is buddies with a RealGM poster who is supposed to have a reliable Heat connection.


----------



## Michael Jackson (Jun 11, 2002)

Pacer87 only had news from the guy though that was a few days old. Kennedy who is the source offically shut him and himself up on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Michael Jackson (Jun 11, 2002)

Actually it looks like Pacer is talking to Kennedy again and Kennedy said there was another deal still on the Realgm board. He may ahve meant the Elden Campbel trade though


----------

